# Problems with a 1911



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

I was at the gun shop about two month ago when this guy comes in there with a Springfield Armory loaded & said he wanted to sell this piece of junk. he said some other things I had to leave because he was makeing me mad because of what he was sayng about the gun. any way I waited until he left & went back in there & ask Mike what was wrong with that guy. he said he bought it used & try to shoot it & no matter what it jam. I said that don't sound right . he said I know he said I try to work with the guy to try to fix it. the guy said no give me whatever you think it worth I don't care I don't want it any more. any way I went back about a week later & ask what was wrong with the gun. he said first I called Springfield Armory to see what year it was made they told him it was made in 1996 then he took it apart & found that the extractor was wore out he replaced it & the recoil spring because it felt weak to him took it to the range & it run fine he said it look like somebody a loaded round into the chamber & then slam the slide on the round causing the extractor to wear out. the moral of this story is if you buy a used & it don't run like it should take it to a gunsmith first. I know there are some gun you just can't fix but that used gun you bought might become the best gun you ever own.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## jdatbs77 (Jun 26, 2012)

Amen


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Some people expect to get a Rools Royce but only want to pay for a Yugo. Then complain when it is not perfect. They will be with us always and sometimes we can get a good deal from these idiots


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Seems to me, with any gun purchase (new or used), you pull it apart, clean & inspect it. 
Hell, it's amazing how many "problems" can be fixed with a thorough cleaning. Sorry, a bore snake is not a substitute for a proper cleaning now and again.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

To bad he sold it before I got a chance to get it oh well that the way it goes sometimes you win some you lose some.


----------

